# Prepper Tips and Idea Thread



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

We as preppers need a place to group together similiar ideas. I have a folder on my computer where I group things like this to go back and use later, and thought I'd start out with a few of mine and share them...

Couldn't resist the 1st one...lol


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

This is a good idea, here's my contribution:

As a kid I was very prone to getting poison ivy and have managed to pass that on to my oldest boy, luckily there's a simple cure that has always worked for me and that's a plant called jewel weed. It grows right along side poison ivy so be careful when you go after it. There's 2 different ways to use it but I can only attest to this way. Pull the plant out of the ground roots and all spray the roots off with a hose to remove the dirt and then boil the whole plant in water (I've always let it boil for at least a half hour), the water will turn about the color of tea. You can then soak a washcloth in the liquid after it cools and place it on the affected area for an hour or so, no more itch after that and the rash will disappear within a couple of days. For large breakouts (my son must roll around in the stuff) make a lot of this liquid up and fill up a tub with it then soak for an hour. This stuff works great, I make some up every summer and put it in quart ziploc bags and freeze it so I don't have to go find it when he gets in the poison ivy. This may also work on poison oak and sumac but I've never tried it. They say if you know you've touched poison ivy you can grab a jewel weed plant and rub it over the poison ivy contact area and it will neutralize the ivy oils but I've never tried it.

Here's a link with some pictures of the plant:
Jewelweed

-Infidel


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't know that and great advice, I'm prone to end up with a case of it during the summer when I get to weedeating..never fails..lol


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I like to stock things with multiple uses, I'm sure most of you know a lot of what I'm about to post. But for those of you that dont...

*Benefits of Honey*
1. Prevent cancer and heart disease:
Honey contains flavonoids, antioxidants which help reduce the risk of some cancers and heart disease.

2. Reduce ulcers and other gastrointestinal disorders.
Recent research shows that honey treatment may help disorders such as ulcers and bacterial gastroenteritis. This may be related to the 3rd benefit&#8230;

3. Anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, anti-fungal:
"All honey is antibacterial, because the bees add an enzyme that makes hydrogen peroxide," said Peter Molan, director of the Honey Research Unit at the University of Waikato in New Zealand.

4. Increase athletic performance.
Ancient Olympic athletes would eat honey and dried figs to enhance their performance. This has now been verified with modern studies, showing that it is superior in maintaining glycogen levels and improving recovery time than other sweeteners.

5. Reduce cough and throat irritation:
Honey helps with coughs, particularly buckwheat honey. In a study of 110 children, a single dose of buckwheat honey was just as effective as a single dose of dextromethorphan in relieving nocturnal cough and allowing proper sleep.

6. Balance the 5 elements: 
Honey has been used in ayurvedic medicine in India for at least 4000 years and is considered to affect all three of the body's primitive material imbalances positively. It is also said to be useful useful in improving eyesight, weight loss, curing impotence and premature ejaculation, urinary tract disorders, bronchial asthma, diarrhea, and nausea.

Honey is referred as "Yogavahi" since it has a quality of penetrating the deepest tissues of the body. When honey is used with other herbal preparations, it enhances the medicinal qualities of those preparations and also helps them to reach the deeper tissues.

7. Blood sugar regulation:
Even though honey contains simple sugars, it is NOT the same as white sugar or artificial sweeteners. Its exact combination of fructose and glucose actually helps the body regulate blood sugar levels. Some honeys have a low hypoglycemic index, so they don't jolt your blood sugar.

8. Heal wounds and burns:
External application of honey has been shown to be as effective as conventional treatment with silver sulfadiazene. It is speculated that the drying effect of the simple sugars and honey's anti-bacterial nature combine to create this effect.

9. Probiotic:
Some varieties of honey possess large amounts of friendly bacteria. This includes up to 6 species of lactobacilli and 4 species of bifidobacteria. This may explain many of the "mysterious therapeutic properties of honey."

10. Beautiful skin:
Its anti-bacterial qualities are particularly useful for the skin, and, when used with the other ingredients, can also be moisturizing and nourishing!


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

A little further detail on the uses of

*Baking Soda*

1. Use it as an antacid.

2. Use it as underarm deodorant by applying it with a powder puff.

3. Mix half a teaspoon with peroxide paste and use it as toothpaste.

4. Use it as a face and body scrub.

5. Add a cup to bathwater to soften your skin.

6. Relieve skin itch from insect bites and pain from sunburn.

7. Remove strong odors from your hands by rubbing them with baking soda and water.

8. Put two tablespoons in your baby's bathwater to help relieve diaper rash.

9. Apply it on rashes, insect bites, and poison ivy irritations.

10. Take a baking soda bath to relieve skin irritations.

11. Heartburn? Take a teaspoon of baking soda mixed with one-half glass of water.

12. Freshen your mouth by gargling half a teaspoon of baking soda mixed water.

14. Use it to relieve bee stings.

15. Use it to relieve windburns.

16. Apply it on jellyfish sting to draw out the venom.

17. Unblock stuffy nose by adding a teaspoon of baking soda to your vaporizer.

18. Keep cut flowers fresh longer by adding a teaspoon to the water in the vase.

19. Put out small fires on rugs, upholstery, clothing, and wood.

20. Put an open container of baking soda in the fridge to absorb the odors.

21. Sprinkle it on your ashtrays to reduce bad odor and prevent smoldering.

22. Sprinkle it on your slippers, boots, shoes, and socks to eliminate foul odor.

23. Turn baking soda into modeling clay by combining it with one and 1/4 cups of water and one cup of cornstarch.

24. After feeding your baby, wipe his shirt with a moist cloth sprinkled with baking soda to remove the odor.

25. Wipe your windshield with it to repel rain.

26. Improve the smell of dishrags by soaking them in baking soda and water.

27. Suck it in with your vacuum cleaner to remove the odor.

28. Freshen the air by mixing baking soda with your favorite perfumed bath salts. Put the mixture in small sachet bags.

29. Restore stiff brushes by boiling them in a solution of 1/2 gallon of water, 1/4 cup of vinegar, and a cup of baking soda.

30. Put it under sinks and along basement windows to repel cockroaches and ants.

31. Scatter baking soda around flowerbeds to prevent rabbits from eating your veggies.

32. Sweeten your tomatoes by sprinkling baking soda on the soil around your tomato plants.

33. Sprinkle it onto your cat's litter box to absorb the bad odor.

34. Sprinkle it on your pet's comb or brush to deodorize their fur and skin.

35. Use it as a substitute for baking powder by mixing with it with cream of tartar or vinegar.

36. Wash fruits and vegetables with it.

37. When boiling a chicken, add a teaspoon of baking soda to the water. Feathers will come off easier, and the flesh will be clean and white.

38. Soak dried beans to a baking soda solution to make them more digestible.

39. Remove the distinctive taste of wild game by soaking it in a baking soda solution.

40. Make a sports drink by mixing it with boiled water, salt, and Kool-Aid.

41. Remove the fishy smell from your fillets by soaking the raw fish in a baking soda solution for an hour inside the fridge.

42. Make fluffier omelets by adding half a teaspoon of baking soda for every three eggs used.

43. Reduce the acid content of your tomato-based recipes by sprinkling them with a pinch of baking soda.

44. Add a cup to the toilet, leave it for an hour, and then flush. It will clean the toilet and absorb the odor.

45. Use it to scrub sinks, showers, plastic and porcelain tubs

46. Spray it on walls, mirrors, and countertops.

47. Add a spoonful to your dishwasher to make scrubbing dishes easier.

48. Remove grease from pots and pans.

49. Dry clean carpets and upholstered furniture by sprinkling baking soda over the fabric and gently brushing it. Leave it for an hour or overnight, then vacuum.

50. Boost your laundry detergent's cleaning power by sprinkling a handful on dirty clothes.

51. Combine it with water to make a paste for polishing stainless steel and chrome.

52. Remove scratches and crayon marks from vinyl floors and walls.

53. Clean your shoes with it.

54. Clean garbage cans with it.

55. Use it to wash diapers.

56. Clean the fridge with it.

57. Soak brushes and combs in a baking soda solution.

58. Mix it with water to wash food and drink containers.

59. Put three tablespoons of baking soda to a quart of warm water, then use the mixture to wash marble-topped furniture.

60. Absorb it with a damp sponge, then clean Formica countertops with the sponge.

61. Use it to get rid of stale odors from cooling containers and thermos bottles.

62. Run your coffee maker with a baking soda solution, then rinse.

63. Combine with hot water to clean baby bottles.

64. Sprinkle it on barbecue grills, then rinse it off.

65. Scatter it on your greasy garage floor, scrub the floor, and rinse.

66. Remove burned-on food from a pan by soaking it in a baking soda solution for 10 minutes before washing.

67. Clean your ashtrays with a baking soda solution.

68. Keep your drains clean by putting four tablespoons of baking soda in them each week. Flush it down with hot water.

69. Clean your shower curtains by soaking them in baking soda and water.

70. Put it on a small brush to rub canvas handbags clean.

71. Use it to remove melted plastic bread wrapper from a toaster. Sprinkle baking soda on a damp rug, then use the rug to clean the toaster.

72. Use it to clean your retainers and dentures.

73. Make a thick paste of baking soda and water, and used it to scrub enameled cast iron and stainless steel.

74. Mix four tablespoons of baking soda with a quart of warm water, and use it to clean the inside part of an oven.

75. Use it to unclog gas stoves.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

*Uses for Cat Litter in a Prepper World*

Storing kitty litter is not for just the feline lovers. In fact, cat litter has some very practical uses in the prepper world and may come in handy in emergency situations.

The main ingredient that makes cat litter absorb so well is bentonite clay. This natural material usually forms from the weathering of volcanic ash, most often in the presence of water. According to Wikipedia, bentonite can also be used as a desiccant due to its adsorption properties. Bentonite desiccants have been successfully used to protect pharmaceutical, nutraceutical and diagnostic products from moisture degradation and extend shelf life. In fact, in the most common package environments, Bentonite Desiccants offer a higher adsorption capacity than silica gel desiccants. Bentonite complies with the FDA for contact with food and drugs

When purchasing cat litter to be used for preparedness matters, ensure that you choose the non-clumping, unscented clay litter where the active ingredient is bentonite to help you acheive the best results.

Read these tips on ways to incorporate cat litter into your preps to help protect, reduce odors, stains, and help your garden grow.

1.Use it in your vehicles - Having a bag of cat litter in your emergency vehicles can help the car gain traction if it happens to get stuck in the snow. Sprinkle a small amount on the ground before you get out of your car for foot traction in icy conditions. Further, sprinkling it around icy high frequented areas can also make sidewalks, steps and driveways more safe. This would be a great natural alternative to salt during the winter.

2.Use it in your sanitation kit - This absorbent material assists in absorbing liquids and smells when using a portable toilet.

3.Reduces mold and it's smell - Cat litter may be used to absorb small amounts of water that leak into a basement after a heavy rain or to help remove musty odors. It can also be used in your storage closet, tent or any other area of the home to prevent the musty smell of mold. Store clothing, linens, books, papers, camping equipment etc. with 1/2 - 1 cup of kitty litter tied up in a sock or pantyhose to prevent mustiness and mold.

4. Evict moles and rodents - Moles and rodents loathe the smell of kitty litter. Pour some into the entrance of one of their tunnels and watch the exodus! This would be a great item to have to protect your long-term food storage from rodent infestations.

5.Controls algae in ponds- For fish pond owners, this method works wonderfully to get rid of algae in ponds. Use about one pound of cat litter for 2000 gallons of circulating pond water. It is said that the water may turn muddy at first but it will clear up in 24 hours. Again, ensure that you have purchased unscented kitty litter where the active ingredient is bentonite.

6.Eliminates odors - Put cat box filler into ashtrays, smelly shoes, at the bottom of trash cans, etc to reduce odors.

7.Reduces oil spots - To lessen staining from fresh oil or grease spots on driveways, sprinkle on clean cat box filler, wait a few minutes, and sweep off. Dispose in the same manner you would dispose of used oil. You may have to apply a second sprinkling. Use a soft brick to grind the cat box filler into the oil. You don't have to bear down too hard, just maintain a steady circular motion to achieve the best results. When the filler is reduced to a fine powder and remains light in color, you will have removed all but the final residue that clings to the voids in the surface. This light-colored residue will lighten further the longer it is exposed to the sun. Be sure to dispose of oil-soaked cat box filler as local laws require for disposal of used oil.

8. Great in the garden - Mix an equal part of soil and clean cat box filler, proceed to plant your flowers, shrubs or vegetables. Your soil will remain moist providing for better root development. The litter will retain the humidity at root level. It can be used safely on any type of plant.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Fels-Naptha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









If the lights go out, were gonna have to have a way to wash our laundry, I buy 2-4 bars a week to stock, and I use some each week on stains in my laundry. (I also have a 2 wash boards put up)

Don't forget the clothes line and clothes pins...


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Homemade Natural Laundry Detergent Recipe

Making your own homemade laundry soap, I've done this...and stopped. But need to do it again. I'd make a 5 gallon bucket at a time...saved me a ton of money...

1.Grate one bar of soap with cheese grater or food processor.
2.Put grated soap in pan with 2 quarts water and gradually heat, stirring constantly until soap is completely dissolved.
3.Put 4.5 gallons of really hot tap water in a 5-gallon bucket (available for free in bakeries at grocery stores, just ask them) and stir in 1 cup of borax and 1 cup of Washing Soda until completely dissolved.
4.Pour soap mixture from pan into 5-gallon bucket. Stir well.
5.Cover and leave overnight.
6.Shake or stir until smooth and pour into gallon jugs or other containers.
7.Use 1/2 to 1 cup per load.

We actually doubled the recipe such as the amounts of borax, soap, and soda...and then used half the amount called for...


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

One my son taught me after he returned from Iraq. I had had picked up an eye infection which caused my right eye to swell shut.I placed liquid hand sanitizer directly into my eye. Twelve hours later the swelling was gone. Warning 1) This is going to sting! 2) I Am not a Doctor use at your own risk.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It may seem like a waste of space but if you live in the traditional suburban home with that nice grassy front hard you may contemplate a food garden there instead, but you will invite hungry hoards if you do. Keep the veggies in the back yard and consider roses in stead. The thornier the better, the thicker the better, for the rose uses very little water and truly does a number for you in defense. 

It's been a little over 3 years since I bought my home I'm in now in a less then desired area. When we bought it there was no grass out front, and I was not going to spend $400 tilling it, replacing sprinklers and planting seed. I was appalled at how much rose bushes are too. Expensive buggers. However the precious owner had four size able rose bushes on the side of the home. We sliced off some new growth stems and planted them across the front yard. We started in the areas of the windows leaving enough area for a brick enclosure there I can use to gather rain water from the roof. I probably spent $30 on some plant food and bags of fertile soil for the planting holes but now, 3 years later, I'm sure anyone trying to get to one of my front windows is going to get cut for it. It looks good. I give my wife fresh cut roses plenty and that's priceless.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

retired guard - I found that baby shampoo works well for eyes and does not sting.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are three common household items that can be used in multiple ways that we can will be useful to preppers.

•Trash Bags - Large trash bags offer a magnitude of uses and can folded away and stashed away in extremely small spaces and are very light weight. They should be added to your bug out bags , vehicle kits , and your bug in and bug out locations. These large trash bags can be used for water storage, turned into make-shift rain gear, and even used as a barrier against the weather. Simply a must add to all preppers as there uses are endless.

•Aluminum Foil - This material can be used for so many things its a perfect prepper item and you can get it in a standard and heavy duty form and it last for years. It weighs next to nothing and can be folded away and stashed in smallest of locations and is extremely versatile. The heavy duty foil can be used as a heat reflector, molded into cups and pans for cooking, make-shift solar oven, some electrical repairs, and can even be used to sharpen blades. It is a must have item for preppers.

•Petroleum Jelly - Also known as Vaseline this item also offers preppers a multitude of uses and can be easily stored and packaged. It last forever and can be slipped into an array of containers for easy storage and is a must add for your bug out bag and vehicle kits. It can be used to protect skin from cold weather , seal cuts, corrosion protection, rashes, chapped lips, and more. It can also be used by preppers as fire starter if combined with other items that take a spark like cotton balls since it burns for an extended period of time.

Prepper Basics: Three must prep multiple use common household items | Preppers Information


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

If your water source is uncertain, you should treat it first before drinking it.

With regards to simplicity and ease, there are two best-practice methods to purify water for safe drinking&#8230;

First, do your best to avoid water which is cloudy. If scooping water from a pond, etc., try not to disturb the bottom so as not to disturb and pick up dirt or other debris. If possible, filter the water before treatment if it appears cloudy. Use any cloth or filtering material to catch the contamination. If the water is very cloudy or has a dirty appearance, you can gather it in a container and let it settle for a time, and then gently pour off or scoop the water near the top which will be clearer.

The best way to purify water for drinking is to boil it for 1 minute. Once the water has reached a rolling boil, one minute will basically assure its safety. There is no need to continue boiling the water beyond that time, which will only waste your fuel.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Kidz, you forgot the tin-foil hat. JK
Seriously though, I thought I read somewhere that it takes 1/4 teaspoon of bleach per gallon? And I just bought bleach which said it was 33% more concentrated. Actually, all the bleach jugs had that on the labels. So how much would you use per gallon in that situation? I'm so confused. All of my drinking water has reg bleach (1/4 tspn) per gal. Is that too much? How long does that water stay safe? I've used it in my garden and on house plants after 6 months (w/ the 1/4 tspn bleach/gal) and it was fine. No ill effects. Help me Obiwan Kanobi. You're my only hope.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great thread...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have completely forgotten about this one..Dollar store balloons. Some of the uses-fishing floats, markers, targets, barrel covers.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Liquid Bleach only has a shelf life of 2 years and is bulky, you can get dry bleach (calcium hypochlorite) and mix your own as you need it

Amazon.com: In The Swim Chlorine Pool Shock 12 X 1 lb. bags: Patio, Lawn & Garden

$34 to treat 120,000 gallons of pool water, usually depending on your source you use 1/4 of that for drinking water, that is 480,000 gallons of treated water.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Lye is great for making soap, it is possible to make it leaching hardwood ashes but some parts of the county have few hardwood trees

Sodium Hydroxide, 2 lb [2drhdl] | DudaDiesel Biodiesel Supplies

A few pounds of lye and you can turn plant oils or fat into soap.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

You can buy amoxicillin legally over the counter by getting "fish tank treatments" that are 100% pharmacy grade amoxicillin

Fish Antibiotics : Fish-Mox Forte (Amoxicillin) 500mg, 100 count


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

great thread! remember we have the luxury of asking for advice now but if we are unable to access the net for what ever reason it would be good to have these on a thumb drive.
Thanks for posting!

punch


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Green unroasted coffee basically stores indefinitely without even being stored in an oxygen free environment. We just keep it in the burlap sack that it come in, stored in a cool, dark, dry place. Roasting can be accomplished with a frying pan, a baker's whisk and a colander, and takes less than 15 minutes for 1/2 pound. Besides being about a third the price of store-bought beans, freshly roasted coffee tastes far better than anything from Starbucks, Peete's or Tim Horton's.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Green unroasted coffee basically stores indefinitely without even being stored in an oxygen free environment. We just keep it in the burlap sack that it come in, stored in a cool, dark, dry place. Roasting can be accomplished with a frying pan, a baker's whisk and a colander, and takes less than 15 minutes for 1/2 pound. Besides being about a third the price of store-bought beans, freshly roasted coffee tastes far better than anything from Starbucks, Peete's or Tim Horton's.


Great! I thought about this before but it slipped my mind, I've seen people use a air popcorn popper to roast the beans, only good if your generator is running.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Great! I thought about this before but it slipped my mind, I've seen people use a air popcorn popper to roast the beans, only good if your generator is running.


Dean's Beans - Fair Trade Coffee Fair Trade Coffee Roasters Organic Coffee Roasters

Coffee Bean Direct

The Dean's Beans people are a bit cheaper per pound, but they do charge shipping (which can get expensive).

Coffee Bean Direct is free shipping on orders over 25lbs.

They are both great companies to deal with.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

No offense Inor, but those dealers are basically $7.50 a pound which is retail rates at the box stores.

Understanding getting green beans is a "lets fill up a 5 gallon pail with coffee" maybe try these places that I have not used but found in about 2 minutes putting "distributor" in the search window:

Green coffee beans wholesale

Wholesale green coffee. Great prices: 50+ varieties. Ships next day

My cousin actually has a roasting business in the Michigan area, I will contact him for the best sources once I get my fields plowed and my garden in and my orchard planted and...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> No offense Inor, but those dealers are basically $7.50 a pound which is retail rates at the box stores.
> 
> Understanding getting green beans is a "lets fill up a 5 gallon pail with coffee" maybe try these places that I have not used but found in about 2 minutes putting "distributor" in the search window:
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!!! Thank-you sir! The last time I ordered was about 3 mos ago and I think I paid around $140 per 25 pound bag. - Still much more than your links. I'll give them a try next time I need to order. :-D

Please send along a follow up once you talk to your cousin.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

longrider said:


> Kidz, you forgot the tin-foil hat. JK
> Seriously though, I thought I read somewhere that it takes 1/4 teaspoon of bleach per gallon? And I just bought bleach which said it was 33% more concentrated. Actually, all the bleach jugs had that on the labels. So how much would you use per gallon in that situation? I'm so confused. All of my drinking water has reg bleach (1/4 tspn) per gal. Is that too much? How long does that water stay safe? I've used it in my garden and on house plants after 6 months (w/ the 1/4 tspn bleach/gal) and it was fine. No ill effects. Help me Obiwan Kanobi. You're my only hope.


LMAO! Now I'm confused! I wouldn't change up what your doing. I found that on a pepper's website that I didn't even think to link it to. I was searching for my own knowledge to store away for future use. Humm, I started to do the math, but not sure if that guide listed above is based on concentrated or not type bleach??

Good Question!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Liquid bleach - the kind you buy at the store for doing laundry - is between 3 and 5% sodium hypochlorite and that is what you should use to purify and/or store water. Don't get the scented bleach or the color safe bleach and I stay away from the "brand names" and look at the percentage of sodium hypochlorite. I buy the 5% bleaches and use eight to ten drops per gallon of water.
Bleach is also good for treating cuts and scrapes that are not major, cleaning and disinfecting surfaces, needles, surgical tools and even your skin as long as it is used in the appropriate concentrations. Along with liquid dish soap (the kind you use when doing dishes by hand) tou can do any cleaning job you have - including bathing and washing your hair.


----------

